# Peja Contest (Friday Feb. 10th vs Warriors)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to end these soon. Same rules as before. Just pick the number of points you think he'll score, and you can't pick anyone else's. This time, 500,000 to the winner. When I end it, I'll be shelling out 1 mil.

*Numbers Taken: 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 37, 81*


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

18


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I wish of would've lost tonight, if it meant winning this one...

500 G's...wow...

I know it's almost impossible to repeat, but I'll try anyways...


Give me 20 pts. for Peja...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

On a side note im new so please bare with me...Can I ask you guys the significance of the points system on these boards without getting flamed too bad :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

_I should have stuck with 23 last game...Why not try it again?Of course he won't_
_score 23 two games in a row,but I'll try 23...Say it three times like a hex...that's right Peja I'm putting the mojo on you._


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> On a side note im new so please bare with me...Can I ask you guys the significance of the points system on these boards without getting flamed too bad :biggrin:



With points you can do many things, like bet on games, buy a glowing username, or get it italic etc..

It's really fun betting on games here, we have pretty much every game wether its NBA or any other sport, just don't bet your life like I've done several times...

And I'm pretty sure you know that the green bars, are reputation...

If you have any more ?'s feel free to ask me anytime, I'll be happy to help...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> Can I ask you guys the significance of the points system on these boards without getting flamed too bad :biggrin:


You don't get flamed on these boards. If you do, StephenJackson or Pacerholic will see it, or I'll notify them of it, and the person who did the flaming will probably be suspended.

Anyway, the point system:

You get points for reading and posting. Also, by donations. You can use the points in the RPG (no one uses it, anyway), bet on games, or stash them in the bank to collect interest. If you click on the Store tab and go UShop Menu, you can find things you can buy with your points. Beware of the glowing username if you're a Firefox or Opera user, because it only appears in IE or IE-based browsers.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

22


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> You don't get flamed on these boards. If you do, StephenJackson or Pacerholic will see it, or I'll notify them of it, and the person who did the flaming will probably be suspended.




Most definetly...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

19


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

26


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

17 for peja!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

24


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

29


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

21


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

23


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

25...go Peja!!


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

16


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

27


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

25 this time for me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

supermati said:


> 25 this time for me.



Gotta pick another # Mati...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess I'll go 28... since Jax stole my 27 I wanted


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

31


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

32. Ha ha Pacer Fan u don't get to chew me out...:bsmile:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

81 for me please


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> 81 for me please


AHAHAHA...dude..


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

What can I say....you guys keep saying you want optimism here...guess it's rubbing off a little


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Then It'll be 33.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No good numbers left... I'll take 15, I guess.


----------



## cedo pg (Aug 25, 2005)

37


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I pick 14....

For the first time ever, I'm hoping Peja scores low... 500k can do a man good.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

edit: my mistake


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Diable said:


> _I should have stuck with 23 last game...Why not try it again?Of course he won't __score 23 two games in a row,but I'll try 23...Say it three times like a hex...that's right Peja I'm putting the mojo on you._



Damn I'm going to try this on something with real money involved...Or maybe
Jessica Alba


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Diable said:


> Damn I'm going to try this on something with real money involved...Or maybe
> Jessica Alba



Alba all the way D....:drool:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> Damn I'm going to try this on something with real money involved...Or maybe
> Jessica Alba


Congrats.



> 500000.00 points donated to Diable successfully!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats on the win D...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

